# US vs. European Cannondale bikes



## kaunosario (Sep 7, 2011)

After a very long time not having owned or even used a bicycle, I'm finally getting back into the action and decided to buy a 2012 Cannondale Quick CX 1 (the 2011 model in my size (Jumbo) is not available anymore). While researching bike models on the web, I made an interesting observation. The Cannondale model lineup and configuration of most its models differs quite significantly between the USA and other parts of the world. Take the Quick CX 1 as an example. Here are specs of the US model: Click on 'Additional Info' on the page QUICK CX 1. Now compare these specs to the Quick CX 1 sold in Europe: See page 33 in the online catalog at Cannondale Urban 2012. Obviously the European model has better components but also has a higher suggested retail price (Euro 1299). What this tells me is that the European market is more accepting of higher value/priced bikes.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

kaunosario said:


> Obviously the European model has better components but also has a higher suggested retail price (Euro 1299). What this tells me is that the European market is more accepting of higher value/priced bikes.


Well you have to take into account that prices is Europe include VAT (value added tax) which is about 20% and since Cannondales are imported from a non-EU country they are further taxed in customs.
The US MSRP is $1389 which is about €1000. Now add 20% VAT and it goes to €1200, plus customs tax and there you have €1299. 
European market is not more accepting of higher value/priced bikes. It is heavily taxed compared to the US. That's the difference.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, it's a pretty well known fact that the European market is more demanding and the consumers are willing to pay more for better quality bikes, cars and other goods.


----------

